# New version of Dura-Ace on the way?



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hate to start a rumor, especially when it seems so far-fetched... but what's the likelihood that shimano may be about to release an improved version of 7900?
I'm in the middle of piecing together 7900 for a bike, been shopping it pretty hard and found prices have dropped dramatically in the last few weeks, Performance is moving the shifters at $450 and has put the other parts on sale at hefty discounts too, Elsewhere I have found shifters as low as $373, rear der at $144 and front der at $79..
Meanwhile Jenson is listing 7900 brakes at $299 and listing them among "closeouts."
That in particular caught me off-guard.
I called and asked what's up with that, and the salesperson said probably they had ended up with a ton of 2009's and needed to move them. But if they aren't changing the brakes (which along with the crank are the component that have received the most consistent positive reviews of anything in the group) there shouldn't be any difference between 2009 and 2010, right?
I went ahead and pulled the trigger, but any thoughts out there on this?


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

slim.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

They're dropping cable shifting entirely for 2011, Di2 all the way. The brakes will go to hydraulics, too.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

When things are brand new, they are sold at full boat price. As the items become more common and in the mainstream, the prices come down and become competitive amongst the vendors.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

I understanding that, but these prices seem to have dipped sharply in a very short time. and that doesn't explain the closeout on 7900 brakes.


----------



## Nacracer (Oct 27, 2005)

*New Version!*

I hear that they are coming out with an updated version called 7900.1


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Shimano usually have five year cycles for introducing new groups. DA 7800 was 2004 product year and 7900 was 2009. XTR was revamped in 2003 and again in 2008.

I wouldn't expect anything dramatically new. They may introduce slight tweaks on existing products, as they often do.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I believe Shimano reduced their prices to sell more due to tough competition from SRAM.


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

*Retail Pricing*



DaveT said:


> When things are brand new, they are sold at full boat price. As the items become more common and in the mainstream, the prices come down and become competitive amongst the vendors.


So there is a "fixed" price?


----------



## DuncanG (Mar 17, 2010)

XTR was tweaked in 2008, the new 2011 XTR dynasys is due out in a few days ( BC Bike Race i heard ) . It might be safe to assume a re-fresh of the 7900 group like happened to xtr 970 with shadow is on the way?


----------

